# Skyrim - tell us about your character



## Black Dragon (Nov 13, 2011)

Our copy of Skyrim arrived on Friday, and we've been hooked every since.  For my wife and I, it definitely meets our expectations.

For my first play through, I decided to go with an Imperial archer/mage.  In the past I've favored heavy armor characters with swords, but I want to try something a little different.  From what I've seen thus far, the archery system in Skyrim is vastly improved from Oblivion.  A direct headshot with an arrow is in most cases lethal, as it should be.

What sort of character are you playing?


----------



## subdee (Nov 14, 2011)

I started out with a Dark Elf thief/mage but not sure which side I will like the best, thieving or wizarding! Still on the first quests


----------



## sashamerideth (Nov 14, 2011)

I am waiting to upgrade my computer before getting it. I am not much of a gamer, don't own a console. 

I normally play archers, mages, anything that can kill from far away, the farther the better. I may change that up and create a character that gets right in the middle, or maybe a thief, assassin, something sneaky. Haven't decided yet. 

Say, has anyone encountered any game stopping bugs or crashes? My main worry is jumping in too early and missing out on the fixes and stuff that will come later.


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Nov 14, 2011)

Can't get it til christmas... which kinda blows.  But I'm with you, Black Dragon.  I've always played with a very direct approach, longsword and some conjuration.  I tried to be an archer in Oblivion, but it didn't work out, mainly because bows sucked in Oblivion.  So, with the changes in gameplay, I'm planning on playing a much sneakier archer character than the characters I have previously played.

I'm wondering, though, if those types of characters will be put in a serious disadvantage against dragons in the random encounters.  I would think so, as you wouldn't exactly be able to sneak up on the dragon.


----------



## AlexanderKira (Nov 15, 2011)

Got it friday at the midnight release and I have stayed up till six in the morning, slept till twelve then continued the process since then. The only time I really stopped was to sleep, and now go back to school. I have put about 50 hours into it. I play a Nord with red paint on his left side face, his one-handed and two-handed weapon skills are both past 60, and he wears heavy armor, which is past 50. I am a true son of Skyrim!


----------



## Map the Dragon (Nov 18, 2011)

Nord 
Looks Badass!
Working on getting my smithing up so I can craft Dragon Armor.
Not a gazillion hours in or anything, but killed Alduin (sp) already and now completing various misc. quests.
My axe is up to 61 (not sure if this is ok, good, or awesome, but best for me so far)...it also lights you on fire.
I've now lost my companion Lydia in the depths of a dwarven cave and two dogs along the way...one I bought, one I found in the woods - Meeko.
I'm married to Ysolda and she gives me money every time I see her. I live in her house in Whiterun whilst saving for the mansion in Solitude.
Killed about 10-12 dragons thus far.
For giggles I find random caves or barrows, go back to whiterun and drop off all my crap, then arm myself with a piss-poor dagger and head back to the cave naked. As I kill things, I just wear their armor and take weapons and by the time I'm done, I'm loaded with treasure and I'm badass again. Try it out. If you die...just revert to saved.
I never sneak...it feels weak.
I don't steal...too Buddhisty. (for now...I might play a thief/mage next time and play chaotic neutral)
Looking for another dog to follow me...any suggestions?


----------



## Codey Amprim (Nov 18, 2011)

Unlike the OP, I went with my usual Paladin-like character. My character is a Nord. He is equipped with a suit of Legendary Dragon Bone Armor, and a mighty greatsword of enchanted glass. I am the guy who leads the charges full sprint into an armed pocket of resistance, hacking my foes down if they do not stand aside. I love being a bad ass  Oh, and on the side... well it's a hobby really, I kill dragons. Lots of them.
I want to make a rogue/ranger next time around... just because I love how the fur armor looks  That, and archery is actually quite fun this time around... especially with a bow that electrifies its arrows xD


----------



## Solomon Tan (Nov 18, 2011)

Just got the game last night, and was so excited about it! Though, I am a quarter through my 2nd run of dragon age:Origins.

I'm a person, like many of you here, who loves the thrill of close combat. Steel crashes on steel probably is a beautiful sound for me. Thus, I am going to make a badass warrior like Codey. But I might want to use dual wield. Makes me look like a crazed berserker.. haha. Still not yet started, but after this message, I'll get it started and see how it goes.


----------



## Black Dragon (Nov 19, 2011)

I haven't gotten to play as much as I had hoped to.  I've got too much on my plate.  

But my wife is obsessed with the game, and is making a lot of progress.  She's an axe-wielding badass Nordic woman named Lola, who likes to kill dragons up close and personal.


----------



## Shadoe (Nov 19, 2011)

Okay, my son got it the day it came out and he's raving about it. Is this a game I can play on my laptop? Can you get online and play together?

I'm five states away from my son and he never calls. I need to find something to do with the boy. In my two hours in he evening I get do to anything.


----------



## Cinder (Nov 19, 2011)

Shadoe said:


> Okay, my son got it the day it came out and he's raving about it. Is this a game I can play on my laptop? Can you get online and play together?
> 
> I'm five states away from my son and he never calls. I need to find something to do with the boy. In my two hours in he evening I get do to anything.



The game is released for PC, Xbox and PS3, but there is no multi-player on any.

My character is a blonde Bosmer archer named Fletch. He reminds me of Legolas in that he also uses two daggers. He's pretty damn cool.

He's also a budding alchemist, full-time husband and dragon slayer!


----------



## Telcontar (Nov 23, 2011)

Also trying something new first off - a heavy-armor wearing, two-handed axe bearing Orcish battleboss. I kill pretty much everything I meet in one hit. It's pretty awesome. The first dragon went down pretty fast when I rushed in and hit him in the face with my axe, as have most of the dragons since (some are tricky and stay airborne more...)

Shortly after I also created a Dunmer warrior mage, emphasis on the 'mage'. Magic is a helluva lot more fun in Skyrim than it was in Oblivion, where in my opinion it was the only real weak spot. I'll also no doubt eventually bring back some of my old favorites, including the Imperial assassin (bow user and poison specialist) and the high elf conjurer (never touches a weapon bigger than a dagger). 

I tend to play the everliving crap out of Elder Scrolls games.


----------



## Fnord (Nov 26, 2011)

My first character was a "heroic" good-guy wood elf archer.  I played through the main quest and a bunch of side quests and now I'm going the evil dark-elf assassin/wizard route.  Sneaking and backstabbing is very satisfying.


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Nov 26, 2011)

My character is a very rounded Nord fighter (a mix of the stealth skills, light-armour, one-handed, and archery). 

I've been trying to role-play him as an uncertain (as in, he wasn't sure of his true allegiance) member of an uprising against the Imperial Empire in Bruma (the Nordic city in Cyrodil). He was captured and convinced to assassinate Ulfric Stormcloak. As he crosses the border he is injured and suffers amnesia as the game starts. He makes a new life in Whiterun as a Companion, before going on a religious journey to rediscover the divines and choose his spiritual allegiance, which happens to lead him to the discovery of his Thu'um, which in turn leads him back into the war.

But it's hard to stick with it, because I like to feel a sense of completion, which leads me to take quests that I can't imagine my character would actually take. Perhaps I'll abandon the role-playing for for another run-through.


----------



## Telcontar (Nov 28, 2011)

Nice backstory. I have a future character in mind that sounds similar - he'll be a sneaky type as well, but he'll be on the side of the Empire (joining the war after he finds out the thing about Ulfric that you learn in the Diplomatic Immunity quest - ar, I hate dodging spoilers!). I'll do a lot of exploring with him.

I have a character now who will be joining the Stormcloaks not because he cares about them (he's a Dunmer) but because he hates the Empire.


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Nov 28, 2011)

I don't really consider my character to be a stealth character, but I guess the game does. My sneak skill keeps shooting up, but I think it'd be sensible for any type of character to explore dungeons and new areas cautiously. I've also never stolen anything, so it gets a little annoying when the guards call me a sneak-thief just because the sneak skill is high.

Ah well, nothing is perfect.


----------



## Xarxium (Nov 28, 2011)

I kill my wife on there, and also I love exploring random caves and killing bandits as they beg for their life! I'm not weird


----------



## Stranger (Dec 3, 2011)

I play a Nord Barbarian character who is...not too bright. His favourite food is cabbage. He gets lost all the time due to chasing butterflies and bunny-rabbits. He wanders around aimlessly for the most part.  If he actually completes a quest, it was an accident. "Buh?! I find arta...artoo...arteefact!!! I is happy."


----------



## Tim (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm in the same boat as you my friend. I won't be slaying anything until Christmas. I find it hard to pay 60 dollars for a game and almost bought Dark Souls instead. I know I made the right decision to suck it up and get Skyrim though. Do you or anyone you know play Dark Souls? I might get it later on.


----------



## Janga (Dec 13, 2011)

Im using an Argonian that specializes in heavy armor and one-handed weapons. I'm one of those players that tries to do everything with one character so I have really high levels in enchanting/smithing/alchemy.


----------



## Janga (Dec 13, 2011)

Fnord said:


> My first character was a "heroic" good-guy wood elf archer.  I played through the main quest and a bunch of side quests and now I'm going the evil dark-elf assassin/wizard route.  Sneaking and backstabbing is very satisfying.



Ha, that's awesome you roleplay the game that well. Great backstory!


----------



## Neurosis (Dec 14, 2011)

I have a dark elf who I made as scarred and scrawny as possible -- he basically wanders around casting master level destruction spells at anything that moves, and damn the consequences.


----------



## MorpheusZero (Dec 22, 2011)

Nord Two-Handed Warrior with Heavy Armor. I have this on PS3 though, as some of you may know was the worst release out of all the versions. It has a problem where the game saves gradually get bigger after each save making it harder to save and load the further you progress in the game. I got to about level 37 before it would no longer allow me to even load my saved game anymore--forcing me to start over with a new character. I hope Bethesda can fix this issue!


----------



## Philip Overby (Dec 22, 2011)

Finally got Skyrim after waiting forever.  You guys who live someone where you can just go to the store to buy things, be thankful.  Finding an English version of Skyrim in Japan (especially for the maligned Xbox 360 which for some reason gets no love here) is impossible, so I ordered it from Amazon and got special super priority shipping.

So I made the bearded, burly, scary Nord with a battle axe which seems to be popular.  I haven't played it much because my Xbox has been red ringing a lot recently so it's probably going to crap out again.  So I may have to buy a new console.  

My first impressions are that it's awesome already.  I can't wait to really get into it.  Sometimes I make several characters until I find one that I'm really happy with and then go with that one the first go around.

I figure I'll make some other characters before I sink into it full-blown.  For now I'll just blood-splatter with my barbarian.  Yargh!


----------



## Black Dragon (Dec 22, 2011)

MorpheusZero said:
			
		

> I have this on PS3 though, as some of you may know was the worst release out of all the versions. It has a problem where the game saves gradually get bigger after each save making it harder to save and load the further you progress in the game.



I've heard about people having problems, but thankfully we've been spared.  My wife and I both have characters in the high 40s, and our PS3 hasn't had any issues with the game.

We did have a backwards flying dragon roaming around, though.  It was hilarious, especially because as it flew overhead all of the local wildlife ran up to me and stood there, waiting to be killed.  I harvested a lot of souls then.  This was fixed in the last patch.


----------



## Jabrosky (Dec 28, 2011)

I have a Level One Redguard character named Hzaru, but I haven't done much with her yet.


----------



## Meg the Healer (Jan 5, 2012)

Currently I am playing thru as a Wood Elf named Amarice. She's got short red hair and a dramatic scar across her left eye - both of which are white. She also has a tattoo on her face. Her primary weapon is a non-magical bow. Close combat she'll either wield dual axes or an axe and shield. Thus far she's taken out 20 dragons and found about 18 shouts. Her favorites thus far are the Ice Form Thu'um and the Storm Call Thu'um. She's not much of a magic wielder, with the exception of healing, but she carries so many healing potions - she forgets she can heal herself magically. She can carry up to 500lbs at the moments, so potions aren't that much of a load anymore.

She sneaks most of the time and has her hands in a lot of pockets (and locks). She's not much of an enchanter, but she does a fair amount of smithing in her downtime. Prefering to wear light armor, she is currently wearing the Thieve's Guild armor, the Dark Brotherhood shoes and gauntlets. Instead of a cowl or helmet, she wears a Circlet of Major Archery (which improves her skill by 20%). She varies her necklaces and rings, but she always keeps her Waterbreathing ring handy (as well as the Deft Hands ring). Since she sells almost 90% of her treasures, she also carries the Mask of Clavius Vile and has quite the silver-tongue. She is still trying to improve her speech skill so she can start investing in shops.

She has 3 homes - Whiterun, Markarth, and Riften of which she keeps speciality items in each home. Her first time having someone out on an adventure with her, they were killed. By her, for jumping in the way. Another follower was sacrified to Boethia. Since then, she prefers to adventure on her own.

Though she looks fierce, she always help anyone who asks for it and gives money regularly to the beggars on the street. She has not chosen to support either the Imperials or the Stormcloaks at this point and is slowly making her presence known in the Dark Brotherhood, Thieves Guild, the College of Winterhold, and helping out The Companions. She visited the Greybeards, but has since moved on to help the Daedric Princes and the Divines, before continuing on the Way of the Voice.


----------



## mythique890 (Jan 6, 2012)

I just started three days ago.  I have a level 6 Breton named Kai, but I haven't been able to do much with her as my husband has been off work and spends most of his time on the Xbox refusing to share.  So far I've only done one quest (the one with the Golden Claw) because I really like wandering around in the wilderness by myself shooting things with arrows.  My archery and sneak are my strongest skills.  I use sneak mostly because I like to know if I've been detected.  That way I don't jump as high when a pair of wolves comes at me.

A confession: this is the first RPG I've played, and I'm really enjoying it.  I'm hoping my husband gets back to work soon so I can play it during nap/quiet time.    Besides, he's already beaten it and is back to playing MW3 and Battlefield 3.


----------



## InsanityStrickenWriter (Jan 14, 2012)

I've been playing a few weeks now, as a High Elf, sneaking up on people with invisibility and then dual casting firebolt to stagger them till death  Wearing dragon-scale armour, enchanted to remove the cost of destruction and restoration completely. Also have a set of elf armour to remove the cost of conjuration and illusion. Both sets don't exactly look _fantastic_, though I got the set of nightingale armour yesterday and plan to use a mod to get it in its unenchanted version, (which I can then stick my destruction and restoration freebie enchantments on).

Elder Scroll games have a habit of bringing out my geeky side, unfortunately.


----------



## void141 (Jan 23, 2012)

Imperial Marcus Magnus, wrongfully accused and brought to Skyrim to be executed. Feels betrayed by his own people and hates empire from the bottom of his heart. This hatred blackened his soul, so he started his new life among criminals and murderers thinking: "if already I was about to be executed, lets try and earn it." However, his heart is a heart of a good man, which is why he is constantly having second thoughts about his criminal quests. Eventually, the feeling of guilt will overwhelm him and he will start fighting for the salvation of the mankind, even if that means his death.


----------



## Tamwen (Jan 26, 2012)

Astrid, Nord. While she's initially a bit... _irritated_ about the whole "execution" thing, she's ultimately swayed by Hadvar to join the Legion, and over time comes to the conclusion that it's in Skyrim's best interest to remain with the Empire. At first she was sneakier. Once, she got through an entire dungeon sneaking with bows and arrows. Recently, she's started to take a more "bash 'em into little red bits" approach though, probably because she's becoming a badass and every time she fights, she ends up decapitating someone...

She's been procrastinating a bit with the whole "Dovahkiin" thing. She joined the Companions and is currently the Harbinger. She joined the Legion and brought down the Stormcloak rebellion. She only just infiltrated the Thalmor party, and has just found that crazy old dude in Riften with the help of Marcurio, who already holds a special place in her heart and who she probably dramatically turned to when he wasn't paying attention and said, also dramatically, "You shall be mine!" (Seriously, that guy's a beast. I love him.)


----------



## Calvarius Grey (Feb 6, 2012)

Calvarius Grey, a breton born in daggerfall was always amazed by adventure, he wanted to see the world and be of myth and legend. his mother, a mage /healer, dies when he was 13, leaving him and his father to live in poverty. his dad was a basic guard, through his childhood he learned how to  swing a  sword and make potions. when his father dies at 23, he sets off. his first stop  SKYRIM.  he isnt aware of his mage powers, but he will realize it as the game goes on. im starting this rp tomarow.


----------



## Dark Huntress (Feb 8, 2012)

One of my characters, actually my favorite of the three that I have, is a Battlemage. More battle than mage. She doesnt really care if the empire wins the war or not, neither side will benefit her. Yet she managed to get caught up in the roundup of insurgents by being in the wrong place at the wrong time.

She's extremely selfish and her only motivation is how things affect her. However, all is not lost, she is an excellent swords woman and will help those she feels have been unjustly treated. She is an adventureous person and loves the thrill of stalking dragons although she hasn't yet discovered why she feels so powerful after killing one.

She doesn't deny who she is and, if an opportunity comes up where her reward will be fame or treasure, she will drop whatever quest she happens to be currently on to pursue this new opportunity. 

She has no interest in the Champions however if they offer her enough rewards or the possibility of greater fame, she may reconsider.

She originally ventured into Skyrim to join the Dark Brotherhood. Rumor had it that they were located here.


----------



## Ophiucha (Mar 13, 2012)

I have more characters than I'd like to admit to having.

Omrick is my current character. Nord. She was created for the express purpose of having a 'werewolf' playthrough. Downloaded a ton of mods to improve the experience, balance the werewolf better at higher levels, etc. Outside of werewolf combat, she's two-handed/light armour, with conjuration and archery on the side for support. Two-handed and light armour is an odd combination, but once you get the stamina perk for light armour, it makes for a fair challenge. She's obviously a Companion, not quite done with the storyline yet, and I used a quickstart so she would start in a Hunter's Camp near Helgen. Gave her a backstory, about how she saw the dragon fly overhead, and went to the Jarl... but not Balgruff. The one in Falkreath, since Helgen is technically in Falkreath Hold. She gets there, gets Barbas as a companion and gets the Ring of Hircine on her, too. Talks to the Falkreath Jarl, finds him useless, and _then_ heads to the Jarl of Whiterun to tell him about the dragon.

Orinthia is the character I played the longest, though I didn't do everything with her. Bosmer, full on archer. Like, she melee'd with a bow, bashing her foes and shooting them from a foot away if she had to. She started out as a thief. I made her sort of torn between good and evil, since she was devout to Kynareth (who created the Dragonborn) and felt she should be a 'hero thief', all that. I took to tossing gemstones in people's pockets and generally doing good deeds, but with a distinct sense of cynicism about the whole thing. She joins the Thieves Guild, all that, but avoids her destiny of being Dovahkiin by not going to High Hrothgar. Eventually, she gets wrapped up in the Dark Brotherhood and... kind of goes insane. Stats wise, she's got 100 Archery and 100 Sneak. She basically realizes she's invincible, and she's wealthy enough and connected enough (as Thane of every hold) to just pay off the guards for her crimes, presuming she's ever even caught. She slaughters everyone in every single city, only to realize there isn't anyone to fence her things to, so she 'reforms' and goes off to High Hrothgar. 

My other characters are mostly experiments. First character was Ophiucha, an Argonian, who was just my attempt to do everything. Completed all of the faction quests (even in the Mages College, at level 50, when nearly all of my magic stats were 15 or 20, unless I happened to read a skill book for one of them), did all that. I had a Dunmer-vampire (Olyvne), a 'good guy' Orc (Orbul), an armorless/Alteration battlemage Redguard (Onyeka), and I had a brief attempt at Imperial (Octavia) that ended with me finding the "Imperial Luck" thing made me entirely too rich entirely too early. I'm going to remake my Breton (Ophelia) into a Forsworn agent, as well.


----------



## Linnorm (Jun 5, 2012)

I typically play Nords, mostly because my own heritage is Scandinavian.  I like playing Redguards too.  A lot of times, it seems I get my character up to the mid teens in levels before I say SCREW THIS! and start over.  I thought of playing one game where I support the Stormcloaks, and another where I'm Imperial-minded.  I'm not sure about doing the Companion quests all the way; not really comfortable about being a werewolf.  I've yet to get past Diplomatic Immunity in the Main Quest.  I started an Imperial character (referred to as a renegade) and a Dark Elf.

My Nord is invariably named Erryk von Aenz (if you play Holy War or Tagoria by GameArt Studio GmbH, then you know who I am).  Right now he's doing the Great Treasure Hunt--but I have yet to figure out how to get to Angi's Camp!


----------



## TheTdroid (Jan 30, 2013)

Currently I am playing a Nord Crusader who focuses on Heavy Armor, Two-Handed and Restoration with Smithing, Destruction and Block as side skills.

He wears a simple suit of Steel Plate Armor and wields a Steel Warhammer, despite being level 24. To augment his weak melee weapon, he wears a ring that gives him 13% more Two-Handed damage(standard, unfortified enchantment strength). Around his neck he has an Amulet of Stendarr.


----------



## camradio (Feb 22, 2013)

My first character was a Nord, wielding two axes and heavy armour. I found that this was two easy and got boring. It got to the point I could walk through a dungeon without attacking anything.

The more recent character is a Khajiit assassin type character. Light armor and focused on archery. Most of the time a poisoned arrow would kill them before they knew what was going on. If the managed to get close I would use some illusion magic, disappear and either move back to arrow range or just finish it with two daggers. Much more fun.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Feb 22, 2013)

I have a lot of characters, but the first one I made and my "main" one is Saga Wyrm:








She's a nord who grew up outside of Skyrim. As a young woman, she started traveling as an adventurer and decided to visit the homeland of her parents, ending up in trouble almost immediately. 

Saga is my "canon" Dragonborn. That is to say, even if all my Skyrim characters were to coexist in the same session, she is the offical heroine of the game. To date, she is the only one of my characters who have completed the main questline. 

My idea of her is that she is _literally _a dragon born in a human body, and as such she has a lot of dragon-like personality traits - she is individualistic, very aggressive and competative, extremely proud, somewhat greedy and obsessed with treasure, ambitious in search of personal power, and completely fearless. While being primarily a warrior, she is also something of a polymath and will try her hand at anything that strikes her fancy. She comes across as helpful and generous, but mainly because she doesn't see any reason to not help others. She is actually not terribly concerned about other people, seeing their various problems as curious puzzles to solve, and mostly acting out of self-interest. But at the same time, she is completely free of prejudice and will look out for anyone she considers a friend. She is a carefree spirit who adventures for the sake of adventure and fights for the sake of fighting.

When designing a character I'm usually more concerned with style and aestetics than with performance. Thus, I usually won't have my characters wear the best armors or weapons. For Saga I was going for a kind of "female Link" type of look so as you can see, she typically doesn't wear a lot of armor. She specializes in One Handed and her weapon of choice is the Ghostblade, which I have used for most of the game. 

Saga is currently Level 62 and has recently been exploring Solstheim as part of the Dragonborn DLC.


----------



## Mindfire (Feb 22, 2013)

I have, for now, lost my original Skyrim character, Shakha'Khan the Khajiit, to a red-ringed xbox 360. However, I now play Skyrim on PC.

My current character is a High Elf named Rivaltor. Rivaltor is a both consummate scholar and a stalwart adventurer. (Think Indiana Jones.) For the most part he wants nothing more than to be left alone with his books and scrolls, but he also enjoys venturing out into the wilderness of Skyrim to explore its crypts, caverns, and ancient ruins. Rivaltor fled his ancestral home in the Summerset Isles for two reasons. First, because he got sick of the Thalmor regime and their racist propaganda. While Rivaltor does have shades of the arrogance that High Elves are known for, he's largely benevolent and doesn't believe in the the Thalmor's true agenda: genocide. Not to mention the Thalmor, like every other totalitarian regime that's ever existed, don't exactly treat their own people well. Second, Rivaltor left because of his increasingly insufferable family, who greatly disapproved of his (purely academic) interest in daedra and daedric artifacts and were vocal Thalmor supporters.

Rivaltor traveled to Skyrim, hoping to join the College of Winterhold out of a desire for peace and solitude so that he could continue his work without the constant power struggles and political games that plagued other mage factions like the Synod and the College of Whispers. Shortly after crossing the border from Cyrodiil to Skyrim, Rivaltor was ambushed by a band of Stormcloaks who assumed he was a Thalmor. After stealing his clothes and all his possessions, including his identification papers, they intended to execute him. However, Rivaltor managed to escape do to a serendipitous bear attack. Unfortunately, he was arrested shortly thereafter by Imperial soldiers and taken to Helgen. When Helgen was attacked by the dragon Alduin, Rivaltor seized his chance and escape execution with the help of a Nord named Ralof. After traveling together to the village of Riverwood, the two parted amicably and went their separate ways. It was due in part to his experience with Ralof that Rivaltor came to accept the Nord's belief in Talos as the 9th divine. He now openly wears an Amulet of Talos during his travels.

Rivaltor left Riverwood to inform the Jarl of Whiterun of the dragon attack, and since then his life has been full of adventurous detours from his original mission. However he absolutely refused to get involved on either side of Skyrim's civil war. He refused to aid the Imperials out of disdain for their pact with the Thalmor and also refused to aid the Stormcloaks out of disdain for their leader, Ulfric, who unlike Ralof, was almost as racist as the Thalmor. While discovering his newfound power and responsibility as the Dragonborn, Rivaltor joined the Bard's College of Solitude and also fulfilled his desire to join the College of Winterhold, graduating quickly due to his sharp mind and sheer magical talent. He was swiftly elected archmage after the previous holder of that title died amid unusual circumstances. Along the way, Rivaltor fell in love with another student at the college, a Dark Elf named Brelyna Maryon who fascinated him with her sparkling personality, beautiful face (by Elf standards), and ruby-red eyes. The two were married not long after Rivaltor's promotion to arch-mage. Brelyna followed Rivaltor on many of his adventures and the two fought side by side together against rogue wizards, the undead, dragons, and the occasional mudcrab. Desiring a more private residence for himself and his wife, Rivaltor bought a small house in Whiterun and the two moved in, making occasional trips to the College or out into Skyrim's wilderness on archaeological expeditions. 

Eventually, Rivaltor and Brelyna decided to start a family. On account of the low Elf birth rate (nature's way of balancing out their long life spans), they decided to adopt two girls: a homeless girl named Lucia and Runa Fair-Shield, a child from Riften's Honorhall Orphanage. It quickly became obvious that their small house in Whiterun wasn't enough for a family of four (not to mention their housecarl, Lydia), so Rivaltor bought them a larger home in Solitude, Proudspire Manor, leaving their previous home in Lydia's care. Now a family man, Rivaltor was determined to make Skyrim a better place for his children, freeing its lands from bandits, witches, hagravens, and even the Dark Brotherhood. Brelyna seldom accompanied on his journeys after the children were adopted. It was good for the girls to have their mother around. Occasionally though, Rivaltor would take Brelyna with him on an adventure, for old times sake, leaving their new housecarl, Jordis the Sword-Maiden, to watch the kids.

Rivaltor is currently splitting his time between serving as husband, father, archmage, adventurer, and thane. He is also loosely affiliated with the Greybeards of High Hrothgar and the newly reformed Blades, now stationed in the secret Sky Haven Temple. Recently, Rivaltor was attacked by a strange cultist who accused him of being a false dragonborn. Rivaltor intends to find out who's behind the assassination attempt. Just as soon as he looks into those rumors concerning a new group of vampire hunters who call themselves "the Dawnguard."

Picture of Rivaltor coming soon.


----------



## TheokinsJ (Feb 25, 2013)

Just got the Dovahkiin DLC, it's amazing! Going back to Morrowind is so refreshing and different from the skyrim-landscape, can't wait to play more!


----------



## ALB2012 (Mar 6, 2013)

Just restarted playing. I had a high-elf mage/thief before and this character is an imperial mage/thief. (Yes I like mages and thieves ok) The last character didn't really pick a side but I am going to try the imperial line this time.


----------



## PlotHolio (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm an alt-o-holic and a mod-o-holic. I restart my game all the time.


----------



## Ophiucha (Mar 15, 2013)

I just started with a new character. Oihana, a wood elf. She is a necromancer/archer, with perks allocated to alchemy, sneak, illusion, conjuration, archery, and pickpocket (I may put a few into restoration just for 'Necromage'). Pretty much purely evil, this character. She recently became a vampire for no reason other than the sweet Illusion perk. Her sneak is high enough that I usually go unarmoured (wearing robes of some sort), but I do like to don the Nightingale armour from time to time and I love wearing the special Forsworn armour you get if you side with them in Markarth - it's very sexy. She is usually wearing Namira's ring for the stamina boost (I put most of my points into Magicka), but I must admit I sometimes have an impromptu feast once I've cleared a room. I am a vampire, so it's not weird. Bow is usually just the conjured one, but I carry around the unique ones for special occasions (the one you get from the Dawnguard expansion is quite nice). I have a bit of a soft spot for Angi's Bow, just because it's the only skill-training you can do where you actually have to do some sort of training.

I still play my two-handed/light armour werewolf/Nord character, as well. That character is a ton of fun; I'll just boot up her save and go hunting whenever I need to let out a fast and furious sort of playstyle.


----------



## nitoincog (Mar 15, 2013)

my character is an imperial battle mage with modified Blades armor (using potion and smithing method) so its just as good as daedric. his backstory is as follows After contracting Sanguinare Vampiris he flees to skyrim to find a cure and after surviving a dragon attack joins the blades in a quest to defeat alduin. After which he then travels to the college of winterhold to find a cure, and after various quests and hours of research cures himself and stops a plot that would have destroyed nirn. He is currently fighting against a group of vampires plotting to take over the world.

His primary skills are restoration, conjuration, enchanting, destruction, heavy armor, one-handed, and smithing.


----------



## Mindfire (Mar 15, 2013)

I promised pictures of Rivaltor and here they are! I have one of him in his old set of enchanted elven armor, one with his shiny new set of enchanted glass armor, and one with his sagely archmage's robes.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Dec 22, 2013)

Well I'm a real story-maker, so brace yourself.  

Bailey is a Breton, stocky, dark-bearded and balding.  He has a both a perceptive serious approach to things, and a warm, witty humour.  Magic is his main weapon, being neither agile nor enduring in combat.  His main focus is destruction, often fire based, and to a lesser extent alteration, dabbling in conjuration also.  He is especially fond of mead.  Bailey has warm humanity in his interactions, but also a quiet fascination.  He is interested in old knowledge, and magic, and his curiosity for power and old secrets often comes into conflict with his wise awareness that some things are best left buried.  In combat he is wily and tenacious, always with tricks up his sleeve, sacrificing armour for robes and jewellery to enhance his magicka.  

The nature of how Bailey became destined for the executioner's block remains a mysterious secret to all but himself.  After his escape he began training with the Greybeards, and has a great interest in exploring the land of Skyrim.  As the dragon crisis unfolded he learned many shouts, and also enrolled at the college of Winterhold to train as a mage.  As a Dragonborn he could not bring himself to kill Parthonax, and parted ways with the Blades.  By the time of Alduin's defeat he had become the arch-mage of the college, where he spent much time collecting knowledge and magical artefacts.  After the end of the dragon crisis Bailey chose to abstain from the civil war as much as he could.  Currently unmarried and keeping a wary eye on the war, Bailey continues his projects and expeditions, dividing his time between his colleagues at Winterhold, and Whiterun, where he owns a holiday house.  Having made a lot of money from his exploits, Bailey often gives to charity and spends on his magical pursuits, as well as renovating his house.  He maintains good friendships with Parthonax and the Greybeards, the Jarl of Whiterun, and the people of Winterhold.


----------



## Firekeeper (Dec 22, 2013)

I still have not yet played Skyrim, though I want to. I got burned out on consoles after having two 360's die on me within the course of a year. I know they have been made to where they don't crap out like that anymore, but I'm still apathetic. I'll probably get another one though eventually, mainly because I want this game so bad.

I can say that in all other Eldar Scrolls games, I prefer being a High Elf mage with Destruction and Alteration as high as I can get them. I know a lot of people don't care for high elves, but I am badass with them. In Oblivion I created my own spell that was did both fire and ice damage, and it could kill pretty much anything with one or two hits. I'm usually very weak in hands on battle, to the point I often don't even carry a sword. 

I often play as a khajiit (sp?) too. I'm a furry so there's just something awesome about running around as an anthro cat. When I'm a khajiit I do the typical stealthy thief archetype. My khajiit in Morrowind was so athletic I could jump the canal in Balmora without using the bridge.

So basically I never do up close battling with swords and stuff, I'm either a mage who runs away when my will is depleted or a thief who tries to avoid battle altogether. I've tried the big beefy warrior but always die a lot and get pissed and give up. I'm just not that kind of player.


----------



## JRFLynn (Dec 23, 2013)

Haven't played in a while, but I have three main characters at the time being:

Fyrenza- A high elf wizard specializing in destruction
Kindraza-A khajiit assassin, expert archer, with some magic proficiency. 
Selma- Heavy Orc with a greatsword, smacks dragons dead.  

There's a bunch of alts too, have yet to beat the game. Just isn't enough time for all the fun things I like to do, bleh.


----------



## Rinzei (Dec 24, 2013)

My main is a continuation of sorts of my char from Oblivion. That was a Wood Elf named Ethrele Thelus - this a Wood Elf named Ethrenwy Thelus, her granddaughter. Favours dual-wielding swords, favourite spell is Conjure Flame Atronach. She remains neutral on the whole Civil War thing - not her problem. While she aligns with Good for the most part, she is not opposed to winning favour with the Daedric Princes, as her grandmother wasn't either.














The above two are with mods, but I did start her before I installed any, so, here is she in Vanilla:







I've tried a few new chars off and on, but none of have really stuck yet, so I don't think any of them have gone past Riverwood yet.


----------



## Chessie (Dec 25, 2013)

Fun thread! I have the same Skyrim characters I've had since the game came out. I'm heavy into the roleplay and get rather attached to my characters so...yeah.  I rotate these gals, playing one for a few weeks, then the next. I play on pc with some juicy mods.

Sylmirie, Altmer conjurer. COW, Civil War, Main Quest, plus Dlcs. Married to Aicantar. Lives in Markarth. She is a scholar with her focus being on Dwarven and Nordic ruins. Part of her story is that she was an apprentice to Calcelmo before she married Aicantar and helps run his museum.







Felina Imhatius, Imperial, Dovahkiin, Listener to the Night Mother, necromancer, illusionist, one-handed, specializes in poisons. Light armor, sneak. Married to Onmund, their family resides part of the year in Windhelm and their house in the marsh. 







Lieth, the Bosmer. Companion (recently cured werewolf), Thieve's Guild, Main Quest. This is my archer character with one-handed, sneak, light and heavy armor. Married to Vilkas. They reside at Lakeview Manor and Riften.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Mar 12, 2015)

Forgot how much I love this game so I created a new character.

This time I'm playing an Argonian called Juleeus.  His backstory is that he was born onto the streets with no family, and the only people who looked out for him were beggars and thieves.  Because of this can have a shaky sense of morality.  He was captured and sent to Helgen after he was found to have been stealing food over a long period from an Imperial noble, and was sent to the execution purely for simplicity.  After escaping the dragon attack, he joined up with the thieves guild, as they were the few who took him in, and he had limited job opportunities.  The story of the main quest will probably be about his redemption in a way, as he grows into the Dragonborn he realises that he can make a difference, and that exploiting people isn't the only way to survive.  While not politically minded, he carries resentment against the Imperial forces in Skyrim.  He's mainly the thief build, with focus on sneak, archery, unarmed, and block.


----------



## Master_Hyperion (May 15, 2015)

My main character is a dark elf Mage, Lelldorin, who was trying to cross the border to Skyrim to look for work when he was captured by the empire and sent to Helgen. After he escaped with Ralof, he started on his journey. Largely shunning his future as the Dragonborn, he went (in a roundabout sort of way) to the college, where he soon became archmage and found his calling - fire magic. He's a kind of amoral person - perfectly happy to do deals with daedra as well as burn them, pickpocketing, stealing anything valuable, that sort of thing. When he got boring, I moved on to Darnak (yeah, I'm bad at names).
Darnak is a surprisingly dainty Orc (yeah, that took a while to get it right) and, in an effort to prove herself to her tribe in Orsinium, made her way to Skyrim. She uses a battle axe, which was a change for me, normally I like being a Mage. But the prospect of going around killing people with a massive axe was too tempting.


----------



## Warrioress (Jul 3, 2015)

I'm still on my first play through.
(spoilers if you have not completed the main quest)
My character is Aerona,  redguard who used a varied selection of one handed weapons until I settled on l ebony swords,  mostly dual wielded until I need a healing spell in one hand. She also uses the bow but is not nearly as proficient with it as the sword. 
Backstory, she grew up on a stud farm in the Hammerfell desert and was crossing the border to sell horses when she was arrested..
Stealth is something she is enjoys but not as much as a full on fight. She's also an assassin, her morals are somewhat unusual, since she will kill as an assassin yet feels remorse for every life she takes and she has never stolen from any honorable person. She  leans towards the Imperials in the civil war but has yet to choose sides properly, still unsure how is really in the right.
She will try her best not to kill dragons any more by using the bend will shout as she believes them to be magnificent creatures. She will not kill werewolves or vampires either unless provoked but had recently joined the Dawnguard hoping to better protect people from them in general. She has never married but has adopted too girl's to raise as her own, giving them gifts of wooden swords and daggers to teach them how to defend yourselves.
 She really enjoys nothing more than riding through Skyrim taking in the sights that or riding a Dragon through the night sky under the Aurora.


----------



## PriceyXD (Jul 4, 2015)

Well I have had many play throughs but my first serious one Alexia (or something like that) she loved to get in a fight but would sneakily try to shoot her enemies until alerted, she would fight with a Stalhrim axe in one hand and an Ebony axe in the other.                     
                                                                                                                                                                                       She was an original companion member and fought well among the others, soon after though she became an assassin killing her targets swiftly but brutally. She was tempted to join the Thieves guild but instead she murdered many of them and escaped, she didn't like thieves even though she was one! Soon after she joined the Imperial army to fend off the racist rebels, Alexia believes in equality for everyone whether that means she has to kill some fools or persuade everyone that speaks against her.
                                                                                                                                                          She was my first, and best, badass character that I had and I would love to play as her once again!  [ the memories  ]


----------



## Miskatonic (Dec 15, 2015)

My character is the typical dual wield barbarian type that goes looking for carnage. Nothing all that interesting.


----------



## Ban (Feb 1, 2016)

Long, long ago there was a character named Wrotar. Wrotar was a dual scimitar orc, who had only two goals. Kill everything and eat butterflies. 

Since Wrotar I have made many more characters, who were all a hundred times more complex than simple Wrotar. To this day however, I think Wrotar was the best character I have ever made. Eat butterflies in Sovngarde you crazy orc.


----------

